# COM1/COM2 belegt - wovon?



## harlekin12 (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht auf dem PC eines Bekannten ein Gerät das zur Anlagenüberwachung dient mit der dazugehörigen Software zu installieren. Das Gerät - ein Datenlogger für eine Solaranlage - überträgt seine aufgezeichneten Daten über eine RS232-Schnittstelle. Da die wenigsten modernen PC's noch über eine serielle (RS232) Schnittstelle verfügen, wird mittels eines Adapters aus RS232 -> USB. Der Adapter funktioniert einwandfrei und ihm können über den Windows 7 Gerätemanager beliebige COM-Ports zugewiesen werden.

Und nun kommt das eigentliche Problem:

Um die Daten des Datenloggers auslesen zu können, ist eine bestimmte Software erforderlich die allerdings nur COM1, COM2 und Netzwerk als Übertragungsschnittstellen kennt.

Versuche ich nun über den Gerätemanager von Windows 7 dem Adapter COM1 oder COM2 zuzuweisen damit die Kommunikation mit der Software möglich ist, wird mir angezeigt dass COM1 und COM2 bereits verwendet werden. Der Witz ist nur, dass alle externen Geräte an diesem PC über USB angeschlossen sind.

Wie kann ich herausbekommen, welche Geräte angeblich die beiden Comports "COM1 und COM2" verwenden?

Gruss, harlekin12


----------



## Excavated (28. November 2009)

Hast du schol mal im BIOS geschaut, ob der interne Serielle Port aktiv ist? Viele Mainboards besitzen noch Header-Anschlüsse für RS232-Slotblenden.


----------



## harlekin12 (28. November 2009)

Hallo,


Excavated schrieb:


> Hast du schol mal im BIOS geschaut, ob der interne Serielle Port aktiv ist? ....


danke für den Tip, werde ich mal nachschauen wenn ich das nächste Mal bei meinem Bekannten bin.

Allerdings lief die ganze Datenüberwachung schon mal unter Vista. Erst seit der Neuinstallation von "Windows 7" sind angeblich die beiden COM-Ports belegt.

Gruss, Harlekin12


----------



## amdintel (28. November 2009)

das gibt es manch mal und taucht bei win98/XP/Vista/Win 7 auf wenn 
sich ein oder der Treiber noch mal Neu installiert, 
ist der alte Port geblockt und wird als  belegt angezeigt...
das kriegt man nur weg, 
in dem man in der System Steuerung den Port einfach hin und her zwischt , also einfach auf Port 1 dann auf 2 stellen 
danach sind die wieder frei .
wenn du den Seriell Anschluss nicht brauchst,
kannste den auch gleich im Bios abschaltet, 
weil der eh dann nur unnötig eine Adresse und  IRQ belegt .


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

Vieleicht hat der PC interne Anschlüsse, welche über eine Blende herausgeführt werden müssten.

Mal im Gerätemanager diese Schnittstellen suchen und denen andere Ports zuweißen, dann sollte es gehen.

Manche Geräte haben auch einen USB auf seriell Wandler eingebaut, diese könnten sich natürlich auch Com Ports reservieren.


----------

